# contact old friends



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

Served with Shaw Savill Lines, as Electrical Engineer, 1950/55. served on Dominion Monarch, Wairangi, Taranaki, Gothic ( including The Royal Commonwealth tour ), Waiwera, and Suevic.

Then joined British Phosphate Commission late 1955, serving on vessels Triaster & Triadic, to Nauru & Ocean Islands, with base at Melbourne Australia.

Came ashore & settled in Melbourne, late 1959, and still here!!. Spend a lot of time with nostalgia at:- 

www.oceaniashippingforum.com/index.php

www.shipsnostalgia.com/

Regards, Terence Williams. R538301.(A)


----------

